
Black and brown tech workers share their experiences of racism on the job - musha68k
https://www.latimes.com/business/technology/story/2020-06-24/diversity-in-tech-tech-workers-tell-their-story
======
phenkdo
It's strange how this "black and white" article seems to gloss over the fact
that Asians (Indians/Chinese/ etc) who are also "non-white" and are the
dominant labor force in tech.

Wonder how their experiences gibe with this article?

